
The Spiritual Guide to Mental Health - oglowo3
https://thespiritualpsychiatrist.com/spiritual-guide-to-mental-health/
======
oglowo3
I stumbled on this today and thought it was an interesting approach.

------
rpkoven
I’ve heard of the benefits of mdma therapy

